# Retracting Toolholder



## Bogstandard (Aug 30, 2008)

Has anyone any plans for a retracting toolholder, preferably using dovetail slides?

It will save having to design my own.

John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 30, 2008)

Retracting Tool Holder Ref: HK 1250
Designed by Mr. G.H. Thomas and described in the M.E. November 1981. 
http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Retracting_Tool_Holder.html

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Miscellaneous_Items___Books.html
Does this help bogs
Tin


----------



## ksouers (Aug 30, 2008)

Bogs,
No plans, but John Moran has a version on his web site with some pictures. Have a look.

http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/ToolHolders.html#Retracting

It's a George Thomas design. Sorry, not a lot of detail on the build but you can get a pretty good idea about how it was built. I think he built it mostly as practice using a shaper.


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 30, 2008)

I had already seen that one Kevin, and if I have to design my own it will be based on that one.

I want one really that will take standard sized toolbits and be able to be used for both internal and external threading. Very similar to this one.

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Swing_Tool_Post.html

I won't buy this one, as it comes as a kit, and is too small for my machine.

Thanks anyway.

John


----------



## BobWarfield (Aug 30, 2008)

I trust you've seen the add-on stops for your normal dials too and that isn't of interest?

They just make it easy to use the dial & handwheel to retract without bothering to look.

Best,

BW


----------



## pelallito (Aug 30, 2008)

John,
I am sure they would sell the drawings alone and just make it larger to fit your lathe.
Thanks for posting that link, I had never seen that one, and had been thinking of making G. Thomas design as John Moran made it.
Regards,
Fred


----------



## tel (Aug 30, 2008)

??? I must have some plans here somewhere - I built one a few years back. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Paolo (Aug 31, 2008)

I have just done some...Do You have AutoCAD?
Paolo


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 31, 2008)

Paolo,

I have Solidworks installed, but only for show, I don't have a clue how to use it.


John


----------



## Circlip (Aug 31, 2008)

If you want a copy of GT (Hem) - can't give them the full name, RTH, just been looking at them in oooooooooooooold ME. I'll try to remember issue no. and scan and PM them John??


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks all, the more the merrier, take the best of each one.

John


----------



## gmac (Sep 7, 2008)

This thread had me chasing around my files saying "I've got something like that..." After days of searching all I came up with was this;

Workshop Practice Series No. 3
Screwcutting in the Lathe
by Martin Cleeve

Page 132 starts a four page description of the tool John wants and includes a scale General Arrangement drawing (no dimensions). Two photo's of actual hardware installled on a lathe are shown. Page 151 shows a photo of the retractable toolholder and a second retractable fitted in the rear toolpost location - "for removing nut thread crest burrs".

If someone does have other or similar plans I wouldn't object to them appearing in my e-mail box!

Thanks & cheers
Garry


----------



## pelallito (Sep 7, 2008)

Same here!!!
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks gents,

All these great offers, inbox still empty.

John


----------



## tel (Sep 8, 2008)

no luck locating mine yet. I'm pretty sure I built it out of a magazine, but which one, and when issued, has so far eluded me.


----------



## bentprop (Sep 8, 2008)

John,I have GHT's m.e. workshop manual,which has a retracting toolholder for screwcutting in it.If you want the article I'll be happy to scan it for you.It also includes the drawings,although in rather small format.It also uses round tools,but I'm sure you could easily modify that,and increase the size to suit.Regards.Hans.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 8, 2008)

Anything gatefully accepted gents.

Then like the far eastern countries. I will look at all, take the best bits from each one, then make one that is all singing all dancing.

John


----------



## Circlip (Sep 8, 2008)

Already appologised to John, got both GHT's original articles BUT damned technology has let me down at the moment.
Regards Ian.


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't worry about it Ian, you will get better soon.

John


----------



## ceardley (Jan 17, 2012)

I have come up with an ingenious device which retracts automatically
at a predetermined point set by the operator.
the tool retracts about 1/4 to 3/8 of an inch and at the same time can
disable the motor drive.
Thus I can cut an external thread on work peice on a myford lathe at between 200 and 400 rpm. 
I am also working on a project which does the same for internal threads
Chris Eardley-Russell.


----------



## spuddevans (Jan 17, 2012)

ceardley  said:
			
		

> I have come up with an ingenious device which retracts automatically
> at a predetermined point set by the operator.
> the tool retracts about 1/4 to 3/8 of an inch and at the same time can
> disable the motor drive.
> ...




Well don't just post up saying that and leaving us all hanging    Start a new thread showing us all what and how you've done it please stickpoke th_wwp


Tim


----------



## Chazz (Jan 17, 2012)

I built the Hemmingway kit with 2 mods, a rear dovetail to directly mount the tool to the QCTP rather than use up a tool holder and a more rigid setup. Second mod, I milled out a 1/2" pocket and cut a 1/2" TNMG tool holder in half to fit the pocket rather than using the 'round' tool.

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## ceardley (Jan 24, 2012)

I wiil try. I have some photos of the device but at present do not know how to down load them.
I also have to make a video.
Best,
Chris E-R.


----------

